# Can cattle and pigs be pastured together?



## CESpeed (Sep 28, 2011)

I asked this in the cattle forum but sometimes pigs people don't read cattle posts, so I'm reposting here:

Would cattle and pigs consider each other to be company?  Or would I still need two cows and two pigs?  Also, I'm considering getting a donkey as an LSG?

All thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 29, 2011)

Keeping pigs and cattle together in a small pasture will soon result in an area resembling a moonscape.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 14, 2011)

We raise pigs & cattle together on largish pastures & have had not had any problems. We rotate the cattle onto fresh pastures using a high hot wire which the pigs can go under so have more space. 

It probably does depend on what breed of pig you have as some will root more than others. We raise Large Black hogs & Milking Devon Cattle. 

Thanks, 

Liz
www.chventures.com


----------

